# hello from Maine



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I signed up for the Ashton KAL lace shawl project and am waiting for my wool to arrive. Fifteen years ago my knitting activities stopped..maybe I was burned out..have made mittens, hats, but mostly sweaters. Was making them without using patterns...and a fervent fan of Elizabeth Zimmerman..who, while I was not paying attention..died.

re-energized by Estonian Shawls..that is my goal..but having never knitted lace am starting here where I can have guidance/advice...as facts slowly surface of stuff forgotten. The process of remembering is interesting..looking over my stash ob knitting books, about 45, is helping.

I wonder if anyone here is also from Maine? Cheers, Northern Robin


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello Robin=== I'm from Colorado now. Lived in Massachusetts for 7 years and spent alot of time in your beautiful state. Arcadia Nat. Park is just gorgeouos!!
Spent alot of time in Bar Harbor,Maine in the summertime.

Also, we went on a lighthouse tour in Maine;went to alot of "out of the way" lighthouses. I will never forget it!!

Welcome to KP...wonderful to have you here!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the family.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Marykathren, I live in Potato county ( Aroostook)..very different from coastal Maine..but thanks for the welcome..I visit the coast too. Have 2 siblings in MA..Reading and Belmont.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

babybop said:


> Hi and welcome to the family.


 Visited Newfoundland once...including ? St Marys where the famous bird colonies are..never forget it..fabulous..my DH like watching those icebergs floating off the coast. I also liked the town with over 120 root cellars..wish I had one of those on my property.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Northern Ireland.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> Hello and welcome from Northern Ireland.


I have also been to Ireland..those stone walls on either side of the road..really made me nervous..they tried to upgrade us to a larger car after the first week..we said.."no way"!


----------



## lorianne61 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello from "Down East Maine". Am new to the site and will need much help I'm afraid as I am more of a crocheter than a knitter. I am trying to find a pattern that was online(no lack of websites to search) for mittens on two needles with the thumbs made at the same time. I hate having to stop, cast off stitches for a thumb gusset and go back to finish later. I made this pattern all last winter and now can't find where I put it. Too many patterns and no organization. 

I am about 1 hour east of Acadia Nat'l Park and enjoy our rugged coastline. Hope to meet many Maine people and knitters alike here in the future.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

is that anywhere near Prospect Harbor? ( been there several times)..I cannot help you with the mitten pattern search..sorry. Might travel to Camden on Friday..depending on weather..and if I can visit a relative in Quarry Hill.( a nursing home). There are 2 knitting shops listed for Camden..if they are still there.


----------



## lorianne61 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am about 30 minutes east of Prospect Harbor. Camden is beautiful and Maine has had a mild December so far. It's just starting to feel nippy enough to start making mittens. I have been making my great-grandmother's bed slippers for the last week and a half. I am now working on the fourth pair. They work up really quickly on two needles. I've made them so often I don't need to look at directions, just remember to count correctly.


----------



## EGLibby (Dec 3, 2011)

I too am from Maine. Southern Maine. Even though I'm fairly close to the coast,and the big city, I prefer the inland country.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

HI, and welcome from Australia. Great site, great people.


----------



## Rose Lizotte (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome from Fitchburg, Ma. We have a place in Wells, Me. and spend most of the time there during the summer.


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome, this is a great sight. Visit it with my morning coffee every day. I too am from Maine (Millinocket) and now reside in 
Maryland. Spent many summer vacations in Maine.


----------



## Alandgirl (May 23, 2011)

Welcome! I live in Brunswick, ME and spend time in Rockland as well. Came from away 15 years ago to raise our family and would never live anywhere else

Lots of great info and encouragement on this site - Enjoy!


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm formally from Hancock, Maine but now living in Aloha, Oregon. Still have family in Hancock area that we visit. I'm pretty new to the site and loving it. It is my favorite time of day when I am reading this board.
Kelly


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning and welcome from central Maine (Hallowell, Maine's smallest city). Not positive, but I think those shops in Camden may have closed. If you travel on 95, The Yardgoods Center in Waterville is a fabulous LYS (they also sell fabric, sewing machines, quilting supplies, paper craft supplies, and the list goes on...), definitely worth a stop! Happy crafting, all!


----------



## jean weymouth (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Northern Robin I am from Southern Maine. I just joined. Was looking for advise on knitting one handed as I am recovering from a stroke. I am getting so many emails and I am sure you will too. Happy Holidays from a Maine native. Jean


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Alabama. I lived in New Hampshire for 10 years .
It was cold enough to really enjoy hand knitted items thene , but at the time I didn't know how to knit!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Robin and welcome from Kansas !!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Robin, Welcome from Pembroke Maine. Out near Eastport. Have a Happy Holiday Season.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not know about one handed knitting..but I do know of a book for tatting with one hand...tatting is slow, even with 2 hands. Once saw a young guy doing a lot with his feet...he had a birth defect...very short un useable hands. If you want to try tatting PM me and i will tell you where the book is for sale ( tatting with one hand)..not wanting to promote a business on line. tatting is my previous hobby..a way of using knots to form lace...lovely..but very very slow.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> I signed up for the Ashton KAL lace shawl project and am waiting for my wool to arrive. Fifteen years ago my knitting activities stopped..maybe I was burned out..have made mittens, hats, but mostly sweaters. Was making them without using patterns...and a fervent fan of Elizabeth Zimmerman..who, while I was not paying attention..died.
> 
> re-energized by Estonian Shawls..that is my goal..but having never knitted lace am starting here where I can have guidance/advice...as facts slowly surface of stuff forgotten. The process of remembering is interesting..looking over my stash ob knitting books, about 45, is helping.
> 
> I wonder if anyone here is also from Maine? Cheers, Northern Robin


I am from Ellsworth, on the coast, below Bangor. But don't know where Littleton is. Close enough we can get together?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> I'm formally from Hancock, Maine but now living in Aloha, Oregon. Still have family in Hancock area that we visit. I'm pretty new to the site and loving it. It is my favorite time of day when I am reading this board.
> Kelly


Next time you come, PM me. I'm next door, in Ellsworth.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> I do not know about one handed knitting..but I do know of a book for tatting with one hand...tatting is slow, even with 2 hands. Once saw a young guy doing a lot with his feet...he had a birth defect...very short un useable hands. If you want to try tatting PM me and i will tell you where the book is for sale ( tatting with one hand)..not wanting to promote a business on line. tatting is my previous hobby..a way of using knots to form lace...lovely..but very very slow.


Do you use needles? I learned with them last year, and it's much faster.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I am from western Maine in the foothills near Sunday River.

SEA


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

sheila burns said:


> Welcome, this is a great sight. Visit it with my morning coffee every day. I too am from Maine (Millinocket) and now reside in
> Maryland. Spent many summer vacations in Maine.


 Millinocket is about 55 miles south on the Interstate from my 95 exit..its a big state..Portland is not all the way south..that would be Kittery..my exit is about 302 miles from Kittery ( there are another 3 hours drive north before hitting the border in that direction). Wow its great to hear from so many Mainers..past and present. The trip to Camden is not going to happen on Friday; the wintry mix of Thursday looks like its going to flow into part of Friday..at least I know I am not missing anything ( LYS) there...I have been to the Yardstick..mostly for tatting supplies..last time I visited looking at yarn but did not buy anything. Waterville is only about 160 miles away.

I have lived in Maine since 1986..but my ancestors are from this state..in fact I have inherited some family land on Vinalhaven..an island off the coast, near Rockland..the property is now un sellable and un useable due to the construction of some huge wind turbines. But the property taxes are unchanged.

I need yarn...I need to knit..waiting is hard!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome from Georgia!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you use needles? I learned with them last year, and it's much faster.[/quote]

No I am a stubborn lady..I wanted to learn with the shuttles.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I am from Ellsworth, on the coast, below Bangor. But don't know where Littleton is. Close enough we can get together?[/quote]

Maybe for a few hours..Littleton is in Aroostook County..north of Houlton about 15 miles..we have about 600 registered voters..and a lot of potatoes. I get down to the Ellsworth area once in a while. I am vague but think I bought some beads in an interesting craft shop..there..probably was yarn there too, but I was not scouting for it. or it was Bellfast..tend to confuse those 2 areas. Try to avoid unnecessary driving in the wintertime though..the Camden thing is a hope to do monthly due to an elderly childless couple who are now stuck there...the husband was my Dad's cousin..the last of his generation ( he was an only child)..the wife has one brother ( out of state though) and a few nephews. Luckily they have a lot of friends on North Haven who visit when they can...and me, their only relative in the state..its a 4 hour drive for me to get there then after a short visit..I head home to fix dinner.

I hope to teach at least one of them to tat..so they have something to do to stimulate their brains.

Lets think about a summer meet..when the days are longer and warmer


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

SEA said:


> I am from western Maine in the foothills near Sunday River.
> 
> SEA


 I have traveled through your area on route 2 and on into the white Mountains in NH a few times...have a daughter who lives in Farmington...


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome! I'm from Maine also, The Sebago Lake area. Retired here to be near family but orginally from Orono. You will love this site. I enjoy it every morning with my tea in hand!!!!


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Northern Robin, we live in Wiscasset, a beautiful little town on the Sheepscot River. Glad to see folks who like to knit and crochet joining from Maine  Happy crafting. Always, Zoe


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi. I'm from Wells Maine near Wells Beach. Ginny


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

clearly a LOT of Mainers knit and belong to this site...and no wonder..its cold in maine..wool anything is a good idea! Its soo exciting to me that there are so many knitters, for year I have explored tatting..tatters are much more rare than knitters.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Northern Robin! I hail from Hartland, Maine. Now I live in Charleston, SC. What a switch!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome. I am not from Maine but wish I were. The high point of my year is the week we spend on Monhegan every summer. There was a new yarn shop in Camden last July- just down the street from the old one that closed a couple years ago.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Connie wayne said:


> Welcome. I am not from Maine but wish I were. The high point of my year is the week we spend on Monhegan every summer. There was a new yarn shop in Camden last July- just down the street from the old one that closed a couple years ago.


 can you remember its name? or at least the street name? since I did not visit the one that closed.


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> Marykathren, I live in Potato county ( Aroostook)..very different from coastal Maine..but thanks for the welcome..I visit the coast too. Have 2 siblings in MA..Reading and Belmont.


Hello and welcome. I live in MA and love Maine. Go there when I can. My son goes to Rangley several times a year to snowmobil. I have a very dear friend there I have never met but love how very dear she is to me. I am a soso knitter even though I have taught beginers knitting. I find so many hint and helps here and always wonderful people.
Enjoy and again welcome.


----------



## Jammarch (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, I grew up in Portland and actually learned to knit in Porteous when I was a young girl. I now live in 
Richmond, Va. This summer I visited the Yarn shop in Bath, Me. It was wonderful.


----------



## 50017 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, I am from Maine! Glad to see a fellow "Maineah" on here!

From the Portland Area.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## mama-gail (Jan 17, 2011)

Where in Maine is Littleton? I'm just southwest of Littleton, NH. Do you go to the Common Ground Fair? I've become a regular with my now 12 year old daughter.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Myrtle Beach SC!. Just now binding off my Ashton shawlette. Can't wait to block it and see the end results. It was my first attempt at lace. Enjoy!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok Mainers..get this..longing for my wool delivery I started doing some research..Briggs and Little woolen Mill is in Harvey NB ( they produce the Canadian regal yarn)...about 1 hour 25 mi drive from my house...Bartlet Yarns, Inc is further, in Harmony Maine,..but I drive near there almost every week..in fact less than a month ago, I must have driven right by it ( :-( wish I knew) while avoiding a big accident on route 2. I would be going there tomorrow accept for the wintery mix predicted. I could get that wool faster than the mail system by picking it up myself..both mills have something called "sport" that is probably the equivalent of fingering ( going by gauge and yards/oz). and I guess that the Bartlet mill is one of the oldest in the country...I got to go and take a tour! If I do I ought to take photos and post them on KP. This is probably a summer type activity...am waiting for a return call to see if they sell wool to walk ins.

I could do some research..find out what breed sheep the wool comes from ( this makes a difference). If anyone knows about the quality of either of these products..please speak up...I think that one of them is the source of my disappointing results for a raglan aran I made years ago. The yarn pilled up fast and was too yellow a natural color for my taste.


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm here in Maine on the Penobscot River and I knit like it's going out of style(NEVER). I need help with certain lace shawl edgings,at least, how to read and understand what they mean.


----------



## thc (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi From Maine:

I actually live in Buffalo, New York however my son & daughter in law live in S. Portland, Maine. He is a periodontist ( Dentist specializing in gum disease) and has an office in Portland & Auburn and my daughter in law is a counselor at the Univ. of Southern Maine. I usually visit a couple times a year. Enjoy visiting the yarn shops in the area. Any shops you enjoy?
Happy Holidays, Tricia


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

mama-gail said:


> Where in Maine is Littleton? I'm just southwest of Littleton, NH. Do you go to the Common Ground Fair? I've become a regular with my now 12 year old daughter.


My DH does not like fairs so I have never made it there. sigh..but we were there one year for the "Apple Day" event in the fall. I have driven by a sign "Littleton, NH" while traveling on some interstate in NH...we always joke about it..cause it would be a lot quicker getting home if we lived there. I live about 120 miles north of Bangor on 95.

You know I keep talking about where I have traveled..but if I had my way I would stay home..but the Universe must want me to travel..I have been all over the place..the distant trips, cause of my traveling DH. But there are many places I have not been too.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

haugmoen said:


> I'm here in Maine on the Penobscot River and I knit like it's going out of style(NEVER). I need help with certain lace shawl edgings,at least, how to read and understand what they mean.


..don't think I can help you with that..yet..just learning how with the KAL here on this site..the Ashton Shawlette project.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

thc said:


> Hi From Maine:
> 
> I actually live in Buffalo, New York however my son & daughter in law live in S. Portland, Maine. He is a periodontist ( Dentist specializing in gum disease) and has an office in Portland & Auburn and my daughter in law is a counselor at the Univ. of Southern Maine. I usually visit a couple times a year. Enjoy visiting the yarn shops in the area. Any shops you enjoy?
> Happy Holidays, Tricia


I am just starting to learn about the LYSs..when I moved here there was a nice shop, now gone..we recently had a new one..did not pay attention but now I have been in there several times..Carol's county ( or is it Country) Yarns...found one in Presque Isle..fiberphellia..or something like that..they also have a shop in Orono. Now I have just located 2 woolen Mills within driving range. Have been to the Yardstick in Waterville. That is it...well there is a little place in Mercer or thereabouts...also sell fabric..have to see what they have.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I ggrew up in Wilton, Maine. Then on to MA for education, marriage and family. Now retired to FL, Panama City.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome from NE Ohio. Lots of friendly, sharing, informed handcrafters here.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> I ggrew up in Wilton, Maine. Then on to MA for education, marriage and family. Now retired to FL, Panama City.


Wilton..oh thats just outside of Farmington..where my DD lives..there is a new Comfort Inn there now..its so much nicer than the 3 older places to stay..if you have allergies and need a firm mattress..like me.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> Kellanrevere said:
> 
> 
> > I'm formally from Hancock, Maine but now living in Aloha, Oregon. Still have family in Hancock area that we visit. I'm pretty new to the site and loving it. It is my favorite time of day when I am reading this board.
> ...


OMG.... we probably know alot of the same people. My maiden name was Gordon and I graduated from Sumner in '76. My brother Michael used to report for the Bangor Daily and Ellsworth American. My younger brother Burnie owns Precision AutoBody on the top of Hancock hill.

Kelly


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Myrtle Beach..... from Charleston, SC


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness. We used to play Wilton in the Basketball games.


----------



## Knittah (Jul 11, 2011)

Cape Neddick here. My kids live in Portland so we spend time there too. Love this time of year, "life in the slow lane".


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm from Owls Head,originally from New Jersey. Came here in 1977and there is not enough money in the world to make me leave. Absolutely love this site.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Was almost in your backyard @ Thanksgiving time! Was in the Shire Town (Hltn) just south of you...we live bit further down the road (Rt #1)...a hop, skip and a jump from Rt #1 at Indian Township in Princeton...Gonna snow tonight and tomorrow morning...Not sure what the County is gonna get, tho!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I love Maine. We (DH and I) go to Cape Elizabeth for his high school reunions. One is coming up soon. He went to the Univ. of Maine and often still mentions a friend from your part of the state. We both grew up in Medford, MA. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome. You'll get lots of wonderful help here. And not just for knitting. It's like a real sisterhood here full of caring ladies and some gentlemen too.
I'm from Maine. Born in Portland, raised through childhood there. Spent my teen years in South Portland. Married, moved north and had my first two children in Limestone and Caribou.
I spent the next 23 years in Vermont and the last 25 years in Florida. 
You can see from my name that I never outgrew my Maine roots.


----------



## lorianne61 (Dec 13, 2011)

It seems like quite a caring community here. I am one of the Down Easters here about halfway between Bar Harbor and Lubec, so right in the middle of some pretty country. I am half an hour east of the Tallest Trap Christmas Tree on Beals Island and enjoy the ocean as much as the inland views. 

I am not very talented when it comes to knitting. I prefer knitting on two needles. Hope to learn to knit on 4 needles after Christmas when things calm down. 

Knitting keeps the long nights from being longer and keeps me from being in the refrigerator all night. Hope to find some quick and easy patterns as the winter goes on.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

WELCOME I am from Long Island Maine---in Casco Bay. I am now in Georgia


----------



## tressa33 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome! I live in Glenburn,Me! Its just 10 minutes north of Bangor!!

I hope you enjoy thi site as well as I have!


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

IT'S SNOWING IN MAINE THIS MORNING!!! (DEC 15) HAPPY 4th BIRTHDAY TO MY GREAT-GRANDSON, MATHEW,Jr !!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

My brother, Bard Davenport, played for Wilton And one year they palyed in Boston Gardens.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

I last remember Bard being up to Jeff Adams's house, washing somebody's car (I lived next door to Jeff) You must be Karen, right? That was the last time I saw Bard... the next thing I knew, he was a w/o and shot down in VietNam, and finally coming 'home' on April 7th...my 18th birthday...He either came home on April 7th or was buried on April 7th..I forget which...sorry...Bard is sorely missed!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

SIPSIS said:


> I last remember Bard being up to Jeff Adams's house, washing somebody's car (I lived next door to Jeff) You must be Karen, right? That was the last time I saw Bard... the next thing I knew, he was a w/o and shot down in VietNam, and finally coming 'home' on April 7th...my 18th birthday...He either came home on April 7th or was buried on April 7th..I forget which...sorry...Bard is sorely missed!


its a sad tale..many young Mainers find a way out of the state through the Military Service route..and some do not make it home. My son lost a friend when in special forces...we were unable to get info and verify via computer..do not think they want the public to know just how many we are losing.

It has turned to rain in The County"..and that is not helping my yarn and needle issues..since I do not want to go out in the mess. the roads have to be icy,.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

tressa33 said:


> Welcome! I live in Glenburn,Me! Its just 10 minutes north of Bangor!!
> 
> Not familiar with Glenburn...they do not have an exit on 95 with their name on it..! can you tell me about your fav LYS in the area?..I know about Fiberphilia in Orono..there is another in Presque Isle..but that is all.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

SIPSIS said:


> Was almost in your backyard @ Thanksgiving time! Was in the Shire Town (Hltn) just south of you...we live bit further down the road (Rt #1)...a hop, skip and a jump from Rt #1 at Indian Township in Princeton...Gonna snow tonight and tomorrow morning...Not sure what the County is gonna get, tho!


 we have fresh snow..now its raining and you know what that means..I lived in Houlton many years..until we moved out into the woods in LIttleton on a small lake , Cary. Its too busy in Houlton!..well not really, but its busier than Littleton!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Mainiac said:


> Welcome. You'll get lots of wonderful help here. And not just for knitting. It's like a real sisterhood here full of caring ladies and some gentlemen too.
> I think I am getting a feeling about that..a good feeling. This is a nice site..full of lovely people..and I wish to thank all of the welcome comments I have been getting. Its good to know that we can get along..well.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm having trouble sending a PM, so yes, I'm Karen Davenport-McNaught, Bard's sister. And he is still missed by me. You have must have known Janet Eames as well. She, Jeff and Bard were the awesome trio!

Karen

If you can send a PM, I'd love to chat. Imagine, someone ffom home.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

It is my husband's 80th birthday today. he is from Portland Maine. Washington Avenue.


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome fellow mainer. We live in South Berwick, yeah I know it just makes it in the state,past Kittery aways,but we're in. Really glad to have more new members, I just joined last Spring and have been having a ball.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi from Georgia. Last year at this time we were at my daughter's in Wells. Thinking of leaving Georgia to go back to Massachusetts or maybe Maine to be closer to my daughter.


----------



## EGLibby (Dec 3, 2011)

I, too am from the Sebago Lake area. Maine is a very big state. Enjoy knitting. Retired 2 weeks ago and have knit 3 scarves and a hat along with getting the Christmas shopping done and the regular stuff (housework and laundry). Also attended 4 Christmas parties with various groups that I belong to. Knitting is not my only passion. I'm a quilter as well and I garden in the summer.


----------



## EGLibby (Dec 3, 2011)

I've not used yarn from the mill in New Brunswick, but I have used plenty of Bartlett yarn. In fact, my sister raises sheep and gives me the wool and I take it to Harmony and trade for yarn. I have several totes of Bartlett yarn in a variety of colors. I even have a supply of wool that I need to take to Harmony after the holidays and when the weather is good. I believe you can walk in to the Bartlett store in Harmony and get yarn. Bartlett 2 ply yarn is worsted weight and the "sport" yarn is one ply. They make a 3 ply that is really thick. I do know that have limited hours. Check out their website.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

jackie1595 said:


> Hi from Georgia. Last year at this time we were at my daughter's in Wells. Thinking of leaving Georgia to go back to Massachusetts or maybe Maine to be closer to my daughter.


Jackie..before you do this ( assuming your are not a ME native) visit your daughter in January or February for at least a week so you know what you are letting yourself in for. The winters are really long, dark and cold..though its better along the coast (ocean affect)..I imagine there is more freezing rain than in The County.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Libby, I have been eye-ing their website..picked out a bunch of yarn..but could not see the colors next to each other..decided to pop in there in person when the weather is better..in the meanwhile, I just discovered a much closer source for the Briggs and Little yarn..Woodstock, NB ( 20 min drive for me) has some they sell at their farmers market....however, no hurry now..I have a pound cone of lace weight yarn that arrived yesterday an the Ashton shawl KAL to do..such fun!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

EGLibby said:


> I, too am from the Sebago Lake area. Maine is a very big state. Enjoy knitting. Retired 2 weeks ago and have knit 3 scarves and a hat along with getting the Christmas shopping done and the regular stuff (housework and laundry). Also attended 4 Christmas parties with various groups that I belong to. Knitting is not my only passion. I'm a quilter as well and I garden in the summer.


we have a bunch of stuff in common..have made about 12 quilts..and I recently, reluctantly stopped gardening ( accept window boxes) as my back is protesting..probably cause I did it all by hand..no roto tiller..but I do not party much..


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:
> 
> 
> > Kellanrevere said:
> ...


So we've GOT to get together!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

SIPSIS said:


> IT'S SNOWING IN MAINE THIS MORNING!!! (DEC 15) HAPPY 4th BIRTHDAY TO MY GREAT-GRANDSON, MATHEW,Jr !!


Where are you? the sun is shining in Ellsworth.


----------



## EGLibby (Dec 3, 2011)

I play Bunko with a group once a month and they had a party, the Garden Club had a party, the quilt group had a party, the women's fellowship group at church had a party. Mostly a chance to eat. Some pot luck and some restaurants. I've already gained weight over the holidays. Now, I'm trying to be really good for the next week. I've tried to do some lace knitting and found it frustrating. Maybe now that I've retired, I can try again and get along better. What is the KAL Shawl?


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

EGLibby said:


> I play Bunko with a group once a month and they had a party, the Garden Club had a party, the quilt group had a party, the women's fellowship group at church had a party. Mostly a chance to eat. Some pot luck and some restaurants. I've already gained weight over the holidays. Now, I'm trying to be really good for the next week. I've tried to do some lace knitting and found it frustrating. Maybe now that I've retired, I can try again and get along better. What is the KAL Shawl?


Ashton Shawlette..by Dee o'Keefe..the pattern is free, until the end of December..people are still downloading it and getting started. some are waiting until after the holidays to start.
KAL..knit along...that way you can get help and advise from other beginners..the designer is our fearless leader,,its on this site. She does a good job of taking you through the steps as a beginner and her charts are good, no errors.

Its picky, you have to count and pay attention. It is slower than some other knitting stuff.but much much faster than tatting..so its working for me..as long as I am not distracted..this am ...distractions..I had to rip out some rows.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

It was snowing here yesterday morning..."here" is at Indian Township in Princeton...about 25 mi above Calais...right on the NB border...any closer, and I would be speaking French!! LOL


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Australia :thumbup:


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> Kellanrevere said:
> 
> 
> > BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:
> ...


Sounds Great, I will get in touch with you next time I am "in town", LOL


----------



## lorianne61 (Dec 13, 2011)

It's funny you mention Long Island, Maine. My sister and husband lived there until her son needed to leave to go to high school on the mainland. My brother, his wife and sons are still on Long Island with their four sons until they're grown up enough to have to go to M.D.I. 

Hope the weather is better in Georgia than the freaky weather they are having out west. No snow here yet in Down East Maine. Rain again this morning.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

it has not hit yet but freezing rain in coming tonight..had to cancel travel plans 2nd time in 2 weeks cause of "wintery mix"....ugh am going tomorrow..will just leave later when things are settled down.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

I lived in Massachusetts until about 20 years ago. Last year we were in Maine at my daughter's for sometime. We left Maine in January almost a year ago. My husband helped shovel some snow, something he hadn't done since he left New York. Believe it or not, I still find it chilly down here at times. The foreast down here for Dec 22nd, is temperatures in the 80's. I love that. We have had some chilly weather already, but it hasn't hit 32 degrees yet. Have a safe trip tomorrow. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

jackie1595 said:


> I lived in Massachusetts until about 20 years ago. Last year we were in Maine at my daughter's for sometime. We left Maine in January almost a year ago. My husband helped shovel some snow, something he hadn't done since he left New York. Believe it or not, I still find it chilly down here at times. The foreast down here for Dec 22nd, is temperatures in the 80's. I love that. We have had some chilly weather already, but it hasn't hit 32 degrees yet. Have a safe trip tomorrow. Merry Christmas.


 haven't left yet...looking at the Maine DOT maps on line..some of the roads are not yet safe..and some of the roads I need to drive are not even reported.. I have some time..safer later..and a Merry Christmas to you too..in your 80 degree weather..am happy where I live..low humidity and not too hot..


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL KNITTING CLUB PEOPLE - GOD BLESS EVERYONE IN THE WORLD FOR THE COMING YEAR.

BALJEET PURWAHA


----------



## cynD (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello Robin, It must be a robin and knitting thing. My dear good friend and great knitter is a Robbin.. she is from Newfoundland, living here in MI now. At any rate lots of good people here. I hesitate to say ladies for fear some guy might get his knickers in a knot. We wouldn't want that would we.. Agh heck.. Bunch of good ladies here. I too am new to this site and not tech savvy and not experianced as a knitter but I am getting the hang of it all.. MerryChristmas and glad to see you.


----------



## lorianne61 (Dec 13, 2011)

It's 32 degrees at 9pm. Night before last at 9pm it was only 9 above. Today it reached the 50 degree mark, so it's not really the December weather we're used to here. I don't expect a white Christmas unless the forecast maps are really messed up. Hope you enjoy your 80 degree weather, but for this time of year I couldn't stand it. I need a little break from summer to winter and back again.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

We didn't quite hit 80 degrees here in Georgia today. I watched the temperature readings--it only got into the high 70's. Jacksonville, FL's official reading was 81degrees. Didn't quite hit the record. It's very pleasant. I've seen my share of snow(remember the blizzard of 76). I'm soaking up the warm sunshine while I can. I'll long for these days if or when I move back to New England.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

well its white this early am..a dusting and a balmy 30 degrees. My trip went off without a hitch..visited 2 LYSs, one in New Sharon and the other Orono.


----------



## EGLibby (Dec 3, 2011)

Is it a good LYS in New Sharon? I'm not familiar with one there.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Did you find some new yarn? Something you haven't worked with before?


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

EGLibby said:


> Is it a good LYS in New Sharon? I'm not familiar with one there.


"Imelda's yarn and fabric..its mostly Bartlett yarn from Harmony..which is not that far away..New Sharon is on route 2 on the way to Farmington...


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

jackie1595 said:


> Did you find some new yarn? Something you haven't worked with before?


I got 2 skeins of yarn from the Orono shop..fiberphelia..mohair blends ( but not too hairy) for a new hat for my DD..her fav colors dark green ( currently a rare color, on the blue side of green, not yellow) and blue. talked a while..she said that there are now so many different options in fiber that one needs to go by yardage, not weight to determine what you need for a project..and mentioned 420 yards for a pair of socks. You can find the re-enforcing thread there for toes and heels..there was a 100% wool sock yarn ( German) that is popular, despite that fact that its not got the nylon for strength..there was also some wool silk blend fingering. My focus was on the socks..accept for the hat project..she begged me for my knitted hat..newly made for Me..and after many years lost it. so she needs another.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

EGLibby said:


> Is it a good LYS in New Sharon? I'm not familiar with one there.


there is one blinking light in New Sharon..and at that intersection a store..Imelda's Yarn and fabrics..she has a lot of stuff in there, including one Franklin Vintage treadle ($85) Sewing Machine and about 4 portable vintage sewing machines ( one is a Singer red eye, a kind of 66)..yardgoods of stuff that you cannot find at JoAnns..I have bought some 100% wool fabric there in the past. Her selection of yarn was not outstanding..but there is plenty of the 100% wools from Bartletts..this wool is not without "scratch" but its a good price for hats, or sweaters over turtle necks where the scratch issue can be ignored. some complain of it being "rough" to work with. I suspect that the Briggs and Little is a better quality...that brand is available at the Orono store.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

The Best LYS in Maine that I have found so far...Pins and Needles in Farmington..LOTS of yarn..all sorts..even 100% silk, alpaca, as well as lots of wool, sock yarn..small lace yarn selection, lots of sweater yarn in a variety of qualities ( for those on a budget as well as those with money to burn)..there must be a LOT of knitters in the area...there will be a sale in January sometime..she said check their web site for the announcement.


----------

